# Any advice



## Maduro (Mar 21, 2014)

Hello,

I am starting up my own computer scrap business, I have seen a million and one you tubes on how to do this. I don't want to trust a you tube video 100% so if you have any good advice on what i need to start up please feel free to share with me. Please list chemicals and hardware that will be needed thanks.


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 21, 2014)

Maduro said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am starting up my own computer scrap business, I have seen a million and one you tubes on how to do this. I don't want to trust a you tube video 100% so if you have any good advice on what i need to start up please feel free to share with me. Please list chemicals and hardware that will be needed thanks.




You need to study this forum.

Jim


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 21, 2014)

Maduro said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am starting up my own computer scrap business, I have seen a million and one you tubes on how to do this. I don't want to trust a you tube video 100% so if you have any good advice on what i need to start up please feel free to share with me. Please list chemicals and hardware that will be needed thanks.


Welcome to the forum Maduro. You're wise not to rely on you tube videos. I would go as far as suggesting you forget everything you think you've learned so far. You're no where near ready to start buying chemicals.

Here are my standard links for new members. The first rule is to be safe in everything you do. Before you jump into any of the processes you see discussed here, be sure you understand the potential hazards and do everything you can to minimize the risks. Read EVERYTHING in the Safety section of the forum, especially the Dealing with Waste topic. No amount of precious metal is worth jeopardizing your health or the health of those around you. 

I strongly encourage all new members to follow the Guided Tour created by LazerSteve. It will provide an introduction to the forum and numerous valuable links including the General Reactions List. Be sure to follow the link to his web site as he has many outstanding videos, a collection of great reference documents, and he sells a lot of the supplies needed to get started including detailed instructional DVDs. Samuel-a also has a lot of videos, guides and tutorials at his web site Gold-N-Scrap.

Download C. M. Hoke's book. You'll find links to both screen readable and printer friendly versions in my signature line below. You'll see her book mentioned repeatedly here on the forum for good reason. It is probably the best book ever written for the beginner who wants to learn refining. It is written in layman's terms and will provide a solid foundation that will help you understand everything you read here on the forum. You'll also find a tremendous amount of information in the two Forum Handbooks compiled by aflacglobal, Forum Handbook Vol 1 and Forum Handbook Vol 2.


There is one last post that I think every member should read. ms32462 shared this experience with us : http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=11957

Once you understand the basics you can start to try some small scale experiments. If there's something you don't understand or you get stuck, there will be someone here to help you.

Good luck,
Dave


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 21, 2014)

jimdoc said:


> Maduro said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...



Priceless Jim. Utterly priceless. Do you have the official position of "scare off potential new members" on your profile? 

It would be so lovely to see a post from you that actually helps someone with a process but that's been an awful long time hasn't it?


----------



## Findm-Keepm (Mar 21, 2014)

spaceships said:


> jimdoc said:
> 
> 
> > Maduro said:
> ...



Actually, Jim was parroting Harold's new member post:

http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=19074

Jim, I'd have said the same. Study. Then study some more. 

Cheers,

Brian


----------



## jeneje (Mar 21, 2014)

Popcorn anybody,,,, :lol: 
Ken


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 21, 2014)

Look we can parrot things all day long. We can give good advice too but there's a way to deliver a message and a way not to deliver it. I think the message could be delivered better.

See Frugal's post. That says it in a far more respectful and friendly manner.


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 21, 2014)

spaceships said:


> jimdoc said:
> 
> 
> > Maduro said:
> ...




I gave him the answer he needed to hear. If you want to greet all new members with a smile and list everything they need, be my guest. 

Jim

edit to fix spelling error


----------



## cmiller92 (Mar 21, 2014)

I do agree Frugal makes a very nice post for the new members, but on the other side I can see why jimdoc was very blunt, because it was only 11 minutes after joining that Maduro posed this question


> Please list chemicals and hardware that will be needed thanks.


. Let’s play nice please.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 21, 2014)

cmiller92 said:


> I do agree Frugal makes a very nice post for the new members, but on the other side I can see why jimdoc was very blunt, because it was only 11 minutes after joining that Maduro posed this question
> 
> 
> > Please list chemicals and hardware that will be needed thanks.
> ...



I hear you mate but you have to agree that the main reason for properly joining a forum is to put a post up.

Jim I prefer Frugal's approach Sir. I respect your position however I feel that some gentle encouragement is a better method.


----------



## cmiller92 (Mar 21, 2014)

(In a non-sarcastic attitude I promise) My main reason for joining the forum is not to post something, but to learn what PMs refining was about and how to do it. Saying that, I do like having the privilege to post on the forum, so I can talk with such nice people like yourself and others! Have a good day Spaceships!


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 21, 2014)

Not taken in any way other than intended!

Have a great weekend.

Jon


----------



## necromancer (Mar 21, 2014)

i love popcorn, but i think it is a very good idea to start at your personal level of experience.

if you have never done any of this before and are just going for the "gusto" over night, bad things may happen in the way of you hurting yourself or others around you.

please take some time to do some reading, do some learning, practice safety & safely learn one step at a time, and ask questions along the way.
there are people here that are professionals, giving there time and experience for free, that is not something you will get anywhere else in the world.

you do not want a chemical explosion (yes, an EXPLOSION) or poison gases to be inhaled by you or expelled to where they can harm others (like your family)

you can read many different ways to come to the same result, you can jump in & spend a great amount of money "trying" or you can find the best methods that work best for you in your budget range.

sit back, relax & enjoy the show !!


----------



## butcher (Mar 21, 2014)

If you wish to learn to recover precious metals and learn to refine them I suggest you spend a lot of time studying this forum, and read suggested materials.


Recovery and refining of precious metals is an art skill and science, not something you will learn overnight, it can take years of study, and hard work. like many skills that take hard work to learn and practical experience, practicing what you are learning, this skill can be as rewarding as you are willing to work at it to learn it.

I agree with Jimdoc, to give the answer short and sweet to learn this skill:
You need to study this forum.


Maduro, 
Welcome to the gold refining forum the best university I know of to learn this valuable skill, if you truly wish to learn this art, and are willing to spend the time studying, about everything you need is here as a resource, this is not something you will learn overnight you can spend several lifetimes and still not learn everything.

I say you do not need any chemicals or supplies yet, you would not know what you really need, or know what to do with it, you need to spend time studying, your chemicals will come as you learn, the processes and ability to find scrap, and how to judge the value will come, your simple lab can grow as you grow in the knowledge, doing anything different at this point would most likely be a waste of money and a loss of values, with educating yourself you will know what you need and when, and will have an understanding of how to use it safely.

So best answer to your question is you need to study the forum.
Follow the links posted above they will help guide you while getting started.


----------



## Pantherlikher (Mar 22, 2014)

Popcorn gets all stuck in my fake teeth as do fake people.

There seems to be alot of us that respond to newbie questions with the same answer but in very different formats.

You need to study is the answer yes....but why?
Looks easy enough from youtubegonnahurtyou.

Why do I need to study?

Then there's the 100 work essay on you need to study and why.

Then the abridged version.

You can't expect to watch a few things, read alittle and be an expert. You will hurt yourself or others.
Please do as all of us have to. Read the forum and learn how.

Which way is the right answer?. Seems to depend on the mood set by the person asking and the people that reply.

Makes for ununiformity and gives the impression that some don't want to be bothered to help, some overzelus, and others trying to answer in a way to give the impression that it's possible but you have to do it on your own.

So which way to answer is right :?: 

B.S.


----------



## nickvc (Mar 22, 2014)

I can see both Jon,s and Jim,s points of view and finding a happy balance isn't easy.
While wanting to extend a helping hand it's hard to answer the OPs question in a few sentences or paragraphs even. While he says he wants to set up an escrap recycling and refining business we have no idea of what quantities of material he wants to refine or recycle, we have some idea of his experience due to the basic question asked but a description of exactly what parts he actually intends to process himself would help us give better advice as would some background details of the intended business model.
There are many members who don't ever post and probably will never refine but simply read and learn and then sort and either sell their scrap or have it toll refined, refining isn't for everyone due to its complex nature and inherent dangers, there are no short cuts to success you have to either read or go by trial and error and hope to find the way without either hurting someone or losing your values.
My advice read and learn before jumping into any new business but especially refining even throwing loads of money at this isn't a sure fire way to success.
Follow Dave,s links and advice before attempting any processes or opening a new business, yes you can do this and establish a good business but be aware it will not be easy.


----------



## solar_plasma (Mar 22, 2014)

jeneje said:


> Popcorn anybody,,,, :lol:
> Ken


 
Me too! 8)


----------



## artart47 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi Maduro!
It's a great idea you have to get involved in the e-scrap business and there is money and great satisfaction to be had. but, what my friends here have been telling you is very true. You have much to learn and by starting with the experiments miss Hoke gives you in her book and the posts ,resources and videos 
on this forum you will develope your understanding and your skills. You will begin recovering and refining high quality precious metals from the easier materials such as fingers or a small stripping cell. 
As your skill and knowlege increase you'll be able to process more complicated materials. During that time you can keep aquiring material to refine, seperate and stockpile it. make sure that you get it for free or very cheaply. 
There is no one process for all e-waste. different parts must be treated differently and that is some of what you will learn while studying 
Good luck
artart47


----------



## solar_plasma (Mar 22, 2014)

Maduro said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am starting up my own computer scrap business, I have seen a million and one you tubes on how to do this. I don't want to trust a you tube video 100% so if you have any good advice on what i need to start up please feel free to share with me. Please list chemicals and hardware that will be needed thanks.



Your feeling about not to trust youtube videos has not deceived you. Do not trust them at all! The few correct videos do not teach everthing you need to know. They are only useful, if you already know all detailes in theory by having read Hoke&forum for some time and much of it you will need to read some more times. Also, in this forum you will find sources of good and valid videos as a supplement to the text knowledge. Although I after more than a year have learned something new each day and feel comfortable with some processes, I know I still know only a little more than nothing related to the whole comlexity of this art.

Welcome and be assured, you have found the only right place and very helpful people, all of us. And as you see,the tone might seem a bit harsh sometimes, but there is never any bad intention, - I would like to drink a beer (or two, or three) having a chat with anyone active on the forum.


----------



## goldenchild (Mar 22, 2014)

jeneje said:


> Popcorn anybody,,,, :lol:
> Ken



Beer Hear!


----------



## Geo (Mar 22, 2014)

Just gonna throw this out there. I lurked on the forum for about three months before I joined. I found the information i was looking for by reading post and reading Hoke's book but i had to register to post and ask questions. A person can register today and start asking questions today as long as they know what questions to ask and can understand the answers and there would be no problem. Seeing the same questions over and over gets tiresome to some and you really can't blame them. As with any dysfunctional family, we need to accept that no one knows it all and no one is absolutely right on everything and try to keep the infighting at a minimum.


----------



## resabed01 (Mar 22, 2014)

Well said Geo



Geo said:


> Seeing the same questions over and over gets tiresome to some and you really can't blame them.



What I don't get is if the newbie posts annoy and are tiresome, why do people keep responding to them? If they are really that bothersome, click off it and go read something else. Some do respond because they genuinely want to help and those are the ones that make this forum a great place to learn.

If a new member asks a elementary question about how to turn computers into gold bricks and gets no response, what do you think they'll do next? They will go off and do their searches like they should have done in the first place.


----------



## pgms4me (Mar 22, 2014)

If a new member asks a elementary question about how to turn computers into gold bricks and gets no response, what do you think they'll do next? They will go off and do their searches like they should have done in the first place.[/quote]


Or worse! Try to do revcover or refine something with their limited and incomplete information and hurt or maim themselves or others. The extra time someone takes to answer a question(short or long answer) shows they care about their safety of the poster as well as the professionalism of the forum. Thank you members for all your time and exhausting repition to keep this forum the safest and best it can be.


----------

